# Pinholes in p-trap



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Chromed brass trap in an open face cabinet. Service call because the water shut off device cut the water to the house (pic with arrow). Too bad it was the a/c condensate causing the leak and water damage. HO told me they never use the sink. Straight up a/c condensate is the only thing going through the trap. Had to tell her the bad news that I would be installing pvc branch tailpiece and trap and it would not be as pretty as chrome. HO said it's better looking than the funk on the brass one.

Has anyone ever tried that chrome paint that is supposed to work on plastic and other materials on pvc?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My last house had a beautiful bathroom, obviously 50's with the plastic tiles... pink and black. Until I was able to gut it I used that spray paint ment for plastic... Krylon I think. Worked pretty good, but chrome wasn't one of the colors. But I think it'd work. 

I personally don't like using the new thinner gauge metal traps. Maybe it was a bad batch at Ferg's, but I had to make three 1/2hr trips just to get one that didn't leak. Happy to say that HO is someone who I no longer have to deal with, along with her Cujo of a dog who once bit me. Thing must have been a 200lb German Shepard.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I used it on copper before. It worked ok. Never tried it on plastic though.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Has anyone ever tried that chrome paint that is supposed to work on plastic and other materials on pvc?


It looks better on the cap than the silver paint it really is...:yes:


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

they make chrome plastic p traps. Also Polished brass if you want to get really fancey


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Used them slot it works really good


----------



## damadtech (Apr 6, 2014)

This is the one I've used on plastic and it's not chrome of course, but has a rather nice finish in my humble opinion. Duplicolor CS101 Instant Chrome Spray 11oz. Aerosol
*
*


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Found the pvc traps in chrome. Going to go that route since I have as much faith in the paint as Red does.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Why not use a chrome branch tailpiece?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Why not use a chrome branch tailpiece?


There was one, but it was pitted too.
Couldn't see the branch tailpiece unless on your hands and knees.


----------

